# craftman snowblower munuel



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

loking for parts diagram for a Craftman snowblower: C950-52379, with 10hp motor


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

eklips99 said:


> loking for parts diagram for a Craftman snowblower: C950-52379, with 10hp motor


Are you sure this is the correct #? Craftsman #'s are usually xxx.xxxxxx.
How old is it? Nothing came up on the Sears site with that #.


----------



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

*thank you*

I checked on the sears site didn't find it so I ask here, but I found out that this snowblower was made in the 80's 

thank you


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

After looking at numerous sites,here is the best and closest information I could find.The machine was made by Murray for Sears of Canada.Maybe one of these links will help you.If you need just the engine manual,post the numbers usually stamped into the recoil shroud near the spark plug and we will find the engine manual for you.Hope this helps.

http://parts.sears.com/partsdirect/.../Model-C950523403/0247/1507200/10033302/00002

http://parts.sears.com/partsdirect/...tsearch&prst=0&shdmod=c950&selectedbrand=0247

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0109123.pdf

http://parts.sears.com/partsdirect/...-equipment-Parts/Model-950523640/1781/1507200

http://parts.sears.com/partsdirect/...quipment-Parts/Model-C950524312A/0247/1507200


----------

